# Black Screen After Windows Loading and Reset Buttons Stops Working



## crashnburn (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is My Problem:

No Beeps or any Sound (I don't know my internal speaker working or not, It should be working as i have rarely got any problems, but this problem is huge). Usually i'm able to troubleshoot my problems but this one showing *No Sign of errors or warnings* like beeps or bod!!!

I get a Black screen after windows loading screen and my monitor Led is still green.

My Processor is Running Fine, Fan also Working Fine, and System won't get restarted automatically.

My Reset Button Stops working when the screen is black otherwise it works properly on Post screen.

I tried all the options in F8 menu but even i can't start my system using *safe-mode with command prompt*.

I have a dual boot of Windows 7 and Xp

The Problem started few weeks ago when i connected my system to my LCD with my monitor cable. My LCD has that option to connect using a monitor cable.

From that day onwards i'm getting the Black Screen Problem.

Usually i use LG monitor as my display device.

I have connected my LCD many times without any problems but last time i connected my LCD and from that day i am having this Black screen problem.

One more thing i wanna tell you guys that, If i start Windows XP or Windows 7 after loading the windows loading screen i get a black screen(usually i get the Login screen after that).

I also tried booting my system with the Windows 7 DVD to reinstall my Windows but after the Loading screen of Windows 7 DVD in which it is written "Windows is Loading Files"
Eg:









After the above procedure completes i get a Blank Screen

And ya just to bring this to notice few days ago i just got LUCKY and after Loading screen i got the Login Screen, I Logged in to my system and my desktop loaded everything but just after 1 min i got a Black Screen and after that i didn't made that far, I still get stuck on Black Screen after Windows Loading Screen.

Please Help Me Guys this is Some Serious Problem 

My System Configuration:
Amd Athalon X2 6000+
Asus M2A-VM


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

We have too many BSOD Issues and all depend.First check all cable make sure everthing is plug-in between LCD / Computer.

Can you unplag any usb external devices from computer. Maybe your PSU have not enough power to handle devices.Might be Graphics card issue. What is your Video Card Brand name? Maybe you need update your video card for this issue.


AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


----------

